# Fallen Marine's family adopts his best friend



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

LACKLAND AIR FORCE BASE, Texas (AFNS) -- "Whatever is mine is his," Marine Corps Pfc. Colton W. Rusk wrote about Eli, his military working dog, in the final days of their deployment in Afghanistan. On Feb. 3, Private Rusk's family helped prove his words true when they adopted the black Labrador retriever in a retirement and adoption ceremony at the military working dog school here.

After 20-year-old Private Rusk was killed Dec. 5 in Helmand province, Afghanistan, by Taliban sniper fire, Marines officials told Darrell and Kathy Rusk, his parents, that Eli, his infantry explosives detector dog, crawled on top of their son to protect him after he was shot. The Rusks drove to Lackland Air Force Base from their home in Orange Grove, Texas, along with their sons, 22-year-old Cody and 12-year-old Brady; Private Rusk's aunt, Yvonne Rusk; and Jan Rusk and Katy and Wayne O'Neal, Private Rusk's grandparents.

The rest of the story... http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123241210


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. We are stationed at Camp Pendleton and my husband knows several of the men from this deployment group. Prayers for all the sacrifices each make.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a touching story! Eli will be a real comfort to the family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I should never read these things. I can't even see the page as I put fingers to keyboard. It's a heartwarming story of a love that transcends death and brings some measure of peace to the living. I must say, the one comment by sgt A, shows us the other side of humanity, the lack thereof. There clearly is a person who came to this earth before he was finished baking. There's a big piece missing from his soul.


----------

